# Razer Naga 2014 Not Recognized



## pl3dge (May 15, 2014)

I have just received my Razer Naga 2014 but have had no luck in getting it to work so far. The problem is, when i plug the mouse into the USB slot a folder opens from a new 'removable device' called "CRP DISABLD" there is one file in this folder called 'Firmware'

I'm guessing this must be the firmware for the mouse, it is a .BIN file but I have no way of opening/running it.

I have downloaded the latest drivers but the mouse is still not being recognized. I have also tried to contact razer for help but they have been evacuated from their offices and there is a long delay.

I have tried to look around for other people having a similar issue but couldn't find a solution. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the mouse on another computer. This will confirm a mouse or PC issue.

Any mouse should work when connected to a Windows PC. The mouse specific drivers are not needed for the mouse to function, they are only needed to utilize any special features of the mouse.

Firmware = the "software" stored in a device that controls/dictates how it operates. You should not need to update the firmware of the mouse to get basic function.


----------



## pl3dge (May 15, 2014)

I tried the mouse on my laptop and had a similar problem. Not recognized at all with/without drivers. I decided to order a replacement.

Mouse arrived today and worked straight away. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get to the bottom of the original problem for anyone else who ever comes across this.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it doesn't work in multiple computers, it's faulty. Replace it and move on.


----------

